# windchaser refrigerator 12 volt



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
I ran across this 12 volt refrigerator but I never heard of it before and can't seem to find anything on the 
web about it. Has anyone ever heard of a windchaser refrigerator? model RF1ACDC


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Appears to be from a Chinese appliance manufacturer. I find portable A/C units and dehumidifiers as part of their products.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you want something like that, pay the money & get an Engel.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> If you want something like that, pay the money & get an Engel.[/QUO
> 
> I never said anything about money that's the point I might be able to get this cheap. What do you know about this brand?
> They are expensive?


----------

